# Are the auto upgrades working for anyone?



## ilya (Oct 23, 2018)

Has anyone had an upgrade recently .. Anyone had one for the holiday, Thanksgiving or Christmas?  have been testing out the upgrade feature and can get instant upgrades have not seen any auto.. I have made a reservation for the week after Thanksgiving in a resort that has all rooms available.. I chose a 1 bedroom and did not take the instant upgrade.. Then after the reservation was made I modified it for an upgrade.. 1 week later 2 and 3 bedrooms are still in inventory but no upgrade.. 

This was just for testing purposes.. Could it be that Wyndham has turned off auto upgrades on peoples account?


----------



## Jan M. (Oct 23, 2018)

I have a reservation that I requested an upgrade on to the next larger presidential reserve unit. That unit has been sitting there for the last several days and my reservation hasn't upgraded. 

What ever they did during that last website update sure screwed things up. Hard to believe we are still at that stage where for every two steps forward they take one step back.


----------



## Baby Jane (Oct 23, 2018)

The upgrades are first booked and higher VIP levels first? Not sure about upgrades during peak travel. Maybe the malfunction is why the website is shut down today


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 23, 2018)

At time of booking my me, About 70% of the time.  

When booking and then waiting for an upgrade, at a time of year when upgrades are likely, about 30%.
When booking and then waiting for an upgrade, at a time when upgrades are unlikely and impossible, 0%. 

I used to get more upgrades with the old system then this new one,  that in a FACT.


----------



## comicbookman (Oct 23, 2018)

I did get one at national harbour  for thanksgiving week that auto upgraded.  It was a 1 bd for overflow and it auto-upgraded to a 2 bd.


----------



## Richelle (Oct 24, 2018)

i got a grand desert auto upgrade upgrade in September, but have not tried an auto upgrade recently.


----------



## Nomad34 (Oct 24, 2018)

Just received upgrade to 2 br Thanksgiving week at the smoky Mountains (Governors crossing) .


----------



## chapjim (Oct 24, 2018)

Just yesterday, I got an upgrade from 1 BR Deluxe to 2BR Deluxe at Bonnet Creek for Thanksgiving Week (Nov 1-24).  Tried to book the 1BR unit again but I never saw it.  Hope a Tugger got it.

That's the first auto-upgrade I've seen in while but my level of activity is very low this time of year.  I'm using what few points I have to book instant upgrades to discounted units.  They are marginally desirable units (see my posts in LMR) so I don't expect much.  I can always roll the points into 2019.


----------



## Elizabeth O. (Oct 24, 2018)

We just got an auto update at Bali Hai, to a 3 BR Presidential, upper level, for December 7 to December 14.


----------



## Jan M. (Oct 25, 2018)

Day 5 and the larger unit is still sitting there but my reservation hasn't received the automatic upgrade.


----------



## Richelle (Oct 25, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> Day 5 and the larger unit is still sitting there but my reservation hasn't received the automatic upgrade.



I wonder if it's only for certain resorts?  Some owners get them, and others do not.


----------



## Jan M. (Oct 25, 2018)

Richelle said:


> I wonder if it's only for certain resorts?  Some owners get them, and others do not.



I've had an automatic upgrade at this resort before. I was hoping for a larger unit than the unit that is currently sitting there so I'm hanging in there hoping someone else books this unit and a larger one becomes available. If not I will cancel what I have as I have a back up plan. I made a back up plan after it occurred to me that if the reservation I have won't upgrade to a two bedroom it might not upgrade to a 3 bedroom if one becomes available either.

It seems like when it works it works but it just doesn't work all the time. A number of people have seen a larger unit sitting there day after day but they still don't get the automatic upgrade. And if they didn't care about getting the upgrade they could book the larger unit. If someone else has also requested that same automatic upgrade they aren't getting it either since the larger unit is still there. This has been reported as happening at enough different resorts and still continues to happen which indicates 17 months later there is still a major flaw in the system they either haven't been able to fix or haven't tried all that hard to fix.


----------



## ilya (Oct 25, 2018)

Richelle said:


> I wonder if it's only for certain resorts?  Some owners get them, and others do not.


That's what I was trying to figure out.. I finally got an upgrade for the dummy reservation from a 1 bedroom -2 bedroom.. . The time of booking all units were available.. I just wanted to see if something was wrong with my account... Just wondering if Wyndham is in line first for the upgrades? You would think there would be more availability since the mega renters are gone..


----------



## Richelle (Oct 25, 2018)

ilya said:


> That's what I was trying to figure out.. I finally got an upgrade for the dummy reservation from a 1 bedroom -2 bedroom.. . The time of booking all units were available.. I just wanted to see if something was wrong with my account... Just wondering if Wyndham is in line first for the upgrades? You would think there would be more availability since the mega renters are gone..




There was a lot of back and forth about whether or not the mega renters had a big impact on availability. A lot of people thought if the mega renters were not booking the rooms, they would have a better shot at getting the room. In theory that is correct. However, mega renters only made a small percentage of the owners.  If they normally booked 10 rooms during Fourth of July (a prime week), then Getting rid of them means 10 more units are available. Unfortunately, there are 100 people in line for that same room. You may never see better availability but at least it’s more fair. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim (Oct 25, 2018)

I guess what it comes down to is we can't say the auto upgrade feature is not working at all.  But, we can say it isn't working as it was touted a year ago last May, when it was billed as a major enhancement.

The owners who have no ability to upgrade don't seem to notice any difference.  For those of us who can upgrade, it is at best a major disappointment and at worst, a significant decrease in the benefits of ownership.

Way to go Wyndham!! Help strikes again!


----------



## Nomad34 (Oct 26, 2018)

Very true


chapjim said:


> I guess what it comes down to is we can't say the auto upgrade feature is not working at all.  But, we can say it isn't working as it was touted a year ago last May, when it was billed as a major enhancement.
> 
> The owners who have no ability to upgrade don't seem to notice any difference.  For those of us who can upgrade, it is at best a major disappointment and at worst, a significant decrease in the benefits of ownership.
> 
> Way to go Wyndham!! Help strikes again!


Very true. That has been my nemesis for about two years and listening to the sales warnings of rescinding and promoting CWA as the only recourse seems to finally see a light at the end of my tunnel . The Major Enhancements offered seem to be the path away from their promotions.


----------



## Jan M. (Oct 26, 2018)

Nomad34 said:


> Very true
> 
> Very true. That has been my nemesis for about two years and listening to the sales warnings of rescinding and promoting CWA as the only recourse seems to finally see a light at the end of my tunnel . The Major Enhancements offered seem to be the path away from their promotions.



If anyone is promising you things will be better by switching to CWA that is clearly a lie.


----------



## Avislo (Oct 27, 2018)

chapjim said:


> I guess what it comes down to is we can't say the auto upgrade feature is not working at all.  But, we can say it isn't working as it was touted a year ago last May, when it was billed as a major enhancement.
> 
> The owners who have no ability to upgrade don't seem to notice any difference.  For those of us who can upgrade, it is at best a major disappointment and at worst, a significant decrease in the benefits of ownership.
> 
> Way to go Wyndham!! Help strikes again!



Also, it does appear the instant upgrade are working.  The following is a example:

"Wyndham Vacation Resorts at National Harbor
National Harbor, Maryland


CHECK-IN Dec 16, 2018 4pm


CHECK OUT Dec 22, 2018 10am


PRICE
_MORE_
157,500 78,750 Points

UNIT TYPE 3 Bedroom Deluxe with Balcony


Managed By Wyndham | National Harbor




UPGRADE Upgraded - Oct 27, 2018
Helpful Hints


Parking on-site is available for $20 per night. The parking facility is not affiliated with the resort."
2nd example:

Wyndham Vacation Resorts Towers on the Grove at North Myrtle Beach
Myrtle Beach Area, South Carolina


CHECK-IN Dec 27, 2018 4pm


CHECK OUT Jan 03, 2019 10am


PRICE
_MORE_
146,000 73,000 Points

UNIT TYPE 2 Bedroom Boulevard


Managed By Wyndham




UPGRADE Upgraded - Oct 27, 2018


----------



## chapjim (Oct 27, 2018)

I don't think the instant upgrade is working any better than the auto upgrade and I'm surprised that someone who hangs out here on the board as much as you do could think otherwise. 

Both work some of the time; neither works as advertised or in any predictable, consistent manner.  There are dozens of examples here on the Wyndham forum of units being available that the system won't upgrade to, even if we acknowledge that an upgrade means more bedrooms, better view, or Deluxe to Presidential.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 28, 2018)

Any example of it working, in any mutated fashion that it should (any instant upgrade or once in a while an auto upgrade) seems to satisfy Wyndham that it is working.   That way they can spend their time enhancing the system to support points protection.


----------



## Avislo (Oct 28, 2018)

Am not having any significant problem with instant upgrades at Williamsburg Va.  Spot checks of Myrtle Beach from time to time shows availability except for summer season.  Some checks of Orlando area shows some especially at Star Island and Cypress Palms..  Will check a couple of others.

Here is another one:

Wyndham Smoky Mountains
Sevierville, Tennessee


CHECK-IN Dec 09, 2018 4pm


CHECK OUT Dec 16, 2018 10am


PRICE
_MORE_
148,000 74,000 Points

UNIT TYPE 3 Bedroom Deluxe


Managed By Wyndham




UPGRADE Upgraded - Oct 28, 2018
Here is another one:

Wyndham Skyline Tower
Atlantic City, New Jersey


CHECK-IN Dec 15, 2018 4pm


CHECK OUT Dec 22, 2018 10am


PRICE
_MORE_
126,000 63,000 Points

UNIT TYPE 2 Bedroom Deluxe


Managed By Wyndham




UPGRADE Upgraded - Oct 28, 2018
Maybe others may post some resorts of interest to them.


----------



## chapjim (Oct 28, 2018)

No one says it never works.  Most of us say it doesn't work like it should.

Example 1:  Emerald Grande, December 8-15.  The 3BR Deluxe Pool View will only upgrade to the 3BR Plus Bay View.  No increase in the number of BRs, and a worse view than the 3BR Pool View.  The is a 3BR Presidential available.  Since I am a PresRes owner, I should be offered that as an upgrade.

Example 2:  Panama City Beach, December 15-22.  The Studio Lower Level doesn't upgrade to anything.  You go straight to the page to enter Traveler Information.  Studio Upper Level upgrades (for me) to a 2BR Presidential.  I don't know what a VIP member non-PresRes would be offered.  The 1BR Deluxe LL doesn't upgrade to anything.  Depending on how one thinks instant upgrades should work, the 1BR LL could upgrade to a 1BR Deluxe Upper Level, a 2BR Deluxe, or a 2BR Presidential.  Instead, it upgrades to none of those.

Example 3:  Ocean Walk, December 15-22.  The 1 Bedroom doesn't upgrade to anything.  But, the 1BR Suite, a lower rated unit, will upgrade to a 2BR Deluxe.  So will the 1BR Deluxe.  The 2BR Deluxe will not upgrade to the 2BR Lock Off.  So, there is no way to upgrade to the 2BR Lock Off.

You're sounding like a Wyndham apologist, Robert.


----------



## bendadin (Oct 28, 2018)

chapjim said:


> You're sounding like a Wyndham apologist, Robert.



That is worth a giggle!

Actually I've been hit or miss with PCB. I did report it to a woman whom I met at the owner's meeting. Of course I decided to go to FL fior Thanksgiving so that probably explains it.


----------



## chapjim (Oct 28, 2018)

bendadin said:


> That is worth a giggle!
> 
> Actually I've been hit or miss with PCB. I did report it to a woman whom I met at the owner's meeting. Of course I decided to go to FL fior Thanksgiving so that probably explains it.



Hit or miss is the same thing as unpredictable.  Both mean it doesn't work like it should.


----------



## Avislo (Oct 28, 2018)

Regarding your example number 2, the following instant upgrade is showing for me.  I am a non-Presidential Reserve VIP Plat member.  I have never ruled out that different Wyndham Destinations point type may see different available at 10 months and under, including instant upgrades and automatic upgrades.

Wyndham Vacation Resorts Panama City Beach
Florida Panhandle, Florida


CHECK-IN Dec 15, 2018 4pm


CHECK OUT Dec 22, 2018 10am


PRICE
_MORE_
84,000 42,000 Points

UNIT TYPE 1 Bedroom Lower Level


Managed By Wyndham | Panama City Beach




UPGRADE Upgraded - Oct 28, 2018


----------



## Avislo (Oct 28, 2018)

Regarding example number 1, I did not see any 4 bedrooms showing as available.  Therefore, it appears it is doing what it considers a view upgrade.


----------



## Jan M. (Oct 28, 2018)

chapjim said:


> Hit or miss is the same thing as unpredictable.  Both mean it doesn't work like it should.



Funny, actually not the least bit funny, is that one thing that works like it should is Wyndham collecting our maintenance fees. If for some reason there is ever an issue with that you can count on it being in their favor.


----------



## Jan M. (Oct 28, 2018)

Avislo said:


> Regarding your example number 2, the following instant upgrade is showing for me.  I am a non-Presidential Reserve VIP Plat member.  I have never ruled out that different Wyndham Destinations point type may see different available at 10 months and under, including instant upgrades and automatic upgrades.
> 
> Wyndham Vacation Resorts Panama City Beach
> Florida Panhandle, Florida
> ...



How is you citing examples of the times it works for you of any help whatsoever to the people it isn't working for? You don't seem to grasp that you appear to be denying that there are problems and this is clearly very irritating to the people experiencing problems. There are plenty of people it isn't working correctly for and you appear to be rubbing their noses in it by demonstrating how it works for you. Unless you are exactly duplicating the reservations and dates other people have given as examples and able to show it worked for you then these examples you keep posting really aren't relevant. Maybe you are focusing on how the person who started this thread titled it but if you read what she posted that clearly isn't her intent nor appropriate to what other people on this thread are posting.


----------



## Avislo (Oct 28, 2018)

Regarding example 3, here is what is showing for me"

Wyndham Ocean Walk
Daytona Beach, Florida


CHECK-IN Dec 15, 2018 4pm


CHECK OUT Dec 22, 2018 10am


PRICE
_MORE_
94,500 47,250 Points

UNIT TYPE 2 Bedroom Deluxe


Managed By Wyndham




UPGRADE Upgraded - Oct 28, 2018


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 28, 2018)

I have had examples were it works, but I have had just as many that did not work.  

There are places where the logic makes no sense, Emerald Grande, where you can upgrade within a room size, and Austin where Studios and 1 BRs have the same occupancy, but you can only upgrade from a ST to a 1 BR.  But you can Upgrade from a 1 BR to a 2 BR P.  Yet other locations you can only upgrade based on number of BRs. 

I think it is the inconsistency and non-transparency that bothers me.  Wish they would just publish the upgrade path for each location.  At least we could understand it.


----------



## Richelle (Oct 28, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> I have had examples were it works, but I have had just as many that did not work.
> 
> There are places where the logic makes no sense, Emerald Grande, where you can upgrade within a room size, and Austin where Studios and 1 BRs have the same occupancy, but you can only upgrade from a ST to a 1 BR.  But you can Upgrade from a 1 BR to a 2 BR P.  Yet other locations you can only upgrade based on number of BRs.
> 
> I think it is the inconsistency and non-transparency that bothers me.  Wish they would just publish the upgrade path for each location.  At least we could understand it.



Or have one upgrade path period.   So maybe always go with, the next level up in points.  So if you a resort has a studio and studio deluxe, and you book a studio, they upgrade you to a studio deluxe.  If you have a studio deluxe, they upgrade you to one bedroom. If you have a one bedroom, then they upgrade you to the one bedroom deluxe.  Or, if the next level of points is not available, it looks for the next level up and keeps going until it finds an upgrade available.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim (Oct 28, 2018)

Avislo said:


> Regarding example number 1, I did not see any 4 bedrooms showing as available.  Therefore, it appears it is doing what it considers a view upgrade.



It is the "it considers a view upgrade" that I take issue with.  Bay views face north -- no view of the harbor, no view of the Gulf of Mexico.  No chance that it is an upgrade from pool view.

All the "Plus" units at Emerald Grande are larger than the Deluxe units.  But they all have three bedrooms, which goes against the conventional wisdom that an upgrade means more bedrooms.

Neither the 3BR Plus Bay View nor the 3BR Plus Harbor View will upgrade to the available 3BR Presidential unit.

If you had said instant upgrades work sporadically, I would agree.  But a categorical statement that instant upgrades work is simply wrong.


----------



## bendadin (Oct 28, 2018)

I thought that it looked for a higher sleeping capacity.

And personally I think that PCB is working wonky because they don't know if they are full open, 25% discount, or donating housing to first responders.


----------



## chapjim (Oct 28, 2018)

bendadin said:


> I thought that it looked for a higher sleeping capacity.
> 
> And personally I think that PCB is working wonky because they don't know if they are full open, 25% discount, or donating housing to first responders.



Higher sleeping capacity would be a reasonable way to describe an upgrade but it doesn't work at Emerald Grande.  All the 3BR units list max occupancy as eight.

PCB has been wonky all year.  The hurricane hasn't helped but it is not the cause of the wonkiness.


----------



## Avislo (Oct 28, 2018)

Higher number of bedrooms and or view are the two factors I am seeing.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 28, 2018)

chapjim said:


> Higher sleeping capacity would be a reasonable way to describe an upgrade but it doesn't work at Emerald Grande.  All the 3BR units list max occupancy as eight.
> 
> PCB has been wonky all year.  The hurricane hasn't helped but it is not the cause of the wonkiness.



Nor does it work in Austin.


----------



## chapjim (Oct 28, 2018)

Avislo said:


> Regarding example 3, here is what is showing for me"
> 
> Wyndham Ocean Walk
> Daytona Beach, Florida
> ...



What did you upgrade from?  This look like exactly my Example #3.


----------



## Avislo (Oct 28, 2018)

"Example 3: Ocean Walk, December 15-22. The 1 Bedroom doesn't upgrade to anything. But, the 1BR Suite, a lower rated unit, will upgrade to a 2BR Deluxe. So will the 1BR Deluxe. The 2BR Deluxe will not upgrade to the 2BR Lock Off. So, there is no way to upgrade to the 2BR Lock Off."

The example indicated that a 1 Bedroom did not upgrade to anything. It was for me.


----------



## Avislo (Oct 28, 2018)

This is what is showing for me as available for your dates.  I do not see any 2 bedroom lock-offs as being available.

Select Available Unit
_MORE INFORMATION_

Managed By Wyndham


Staying7 Nights
1 Bedroom VIP Benefits Apply UNIT DETAILS

Staying7 Nights
1 Bedroom Deluxe VIP Benefits Apply UNIT DETAILS
Staying7 Nights
1 Bedroom Suite VIP Benefits Apply UNIT DETAILS

Staying7 Nights
2 Bedroom Deluxe VIP Benefits Apply UNIT DETAILS


----------



## chapjim (Oct 28, 2018)

Avislo said:


> This is what is showing for me as available for your dates.  I do not see any 2 bedroom lock-offs as being available.
> 
> Select Available Unit
> _MORE INFORMATION_
> ...



I have no idea what is going on with upgrades.  I still say that the fact that instant upgrades work some of the time doesn't mean they work all of the time.  

Now it appears it works differently for different owners.  If so, that makes it even worse.

There are enough people who have the same experiences I have to make the point.


----------



## Avislo (Oct 28, 2018)

A point well taken.  In my mind, I have not ruled out that different people see different things for a number of different reasons.


----------



## Nomad34 (Oct 30, 2018)

Most definitely all it did was add more costs for nothing helpful. Finally seeing the lies that sound promising only to find it a delusion .


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 30, 2018)

I had not seen an auto upgrade in quite some time. 

Last night got an auto upgrade at the Emerald Grande for a couple nights Thanksgiving week.  I also see a 1 bedroom back out there (could be my original room being released).

They're working, they're working!


----------



## bendadin (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm trying to piece together a Thanksgiving week stay for myself and it is just not happening. Upgrades are not showing and not coming in at all. I have around 10 two day reservations from Thanksgiving through first part of December and nothing is upgrading.


----------



## Avislo (Oct 31, 2018)

Here is Thanksgiving week, more or less, that is showing:

Wyndham Vacation Resorts Panama City Beach
Florida Panhandle, Florida


CHECK-IN Nov 19, 2018 4pm


CHECK OUT Nov 26, 2018 10am


PRICE
_MORE_
96,000 48,000 Points

UNIT TYPE Studio Upper Level


Managed By Wyndham | Panama City Beach




UPGRADE Upgraded - Oct 31, 2018


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 31, 2018)

I was able to pick up some decent instant upgrades at Panama City Thanksgiving week. 

Things seemed to work as I expected them to.  There are so many different type rooms there, the paths are "interesting".  But made as much sense as anything does today with the upgrades.


----------



## chapjim (Oct 31, 2018)

Sandi Bo said:


> I was able to pick up some decent instant upgrades at Panama City Thanksgiving week.
> 
> Things seemed to work as I expected them to.  There are so many different type rooms there, the paths are "interesting".  But made as much sense as anything does today with the upgrades.



I canceled all my PCB weeks in November and December.  They were all 2BR Pres instant upgraded from Studios or 1BR LLs.  I wouldn't have been able to tell a renter that all is well in PCB.

You're right!  Trying to find the cheapest unit that will upgrade to at least a 2BR Presidential takes some clicking.  And waiting.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Nov 1, 2018)

I totally agree with you, I guess, lol. I wouldn't want to be renting to someone not aware of the hurricane situation in the area. And unless directly affected, most people have already forgotten about Hurricane Michael.  When I went down to cleanup my Dad's house, all I heard was 'oh, have fun' or 'oh, lucky you'.  

October, sans the hurricanes, has always been my favorite time to go.  The crowds are gone, the water's still warm.

On the other hand, it is shoulder season at PCB. I was there a week ago.  I really didn't feel the beach is all that different than it usually is, this time of year.  It's slow, some bars and restaurants are closed. Kind of normal for off season, isn't it?  The hurricane damage was not bad on the beach side of the bridge. 

For the beach, a big concern around the hurricane, IMO, is that PCB'ers were whining they couldn't buy or serve alcohol during curfew while the folks across the bridge in Panama City had no water or electricity. The damage is leaps and bounds worse across the bridge.

And you're right, Jim, it is really cumbersome trying to figure out how things will upgrade. Lots of room for improvement in that area, for sure.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Nov 1, 2018)

I had an interesting conversation today with WYN Owner Care.

I had a reservation for a 1 Bedroom Deluxe at Bonnet Creek and had opted in for an upgrade. 

This morning, a 2 Bedroom Deluxe was available on the website.  My 1 BR had not auto upgraded.  

I booked the 2 Bedroom (this happened before OC opened). 

I called and was told there isn't anything they could do and no compensation for the difference in points (I asked that they cancel the 1 Bedroom and reimburse the points difference between a 1 Bedroom and 2 Bedroom). 

OC's words:
* I'm not in IT, so I can't really explain, but
* Someone else is ahead of you for an upgrade, it takes time for the upgrades to process
* When I said, but anyone can book the 2 bedroom he'd agreed and said, no one is guaranteed an upgrade

My words:
* I am in IT
* This is poor requirements, poor design, poor coding, and/or poor testing
* This is not how this should work and shame on Wyndham to think this is acceptable

So, they do think it's working.  What a sham.


----------



## ilya (Nov 1, 2018)

Sandi Bo said:


> I had an interesting conversation today with WYN Owner Care.
> 
> I had a reservation for a 1 Bedroom Deluxe at Bonnet Creek and had opted in for an upgrade.
> 
> ...




This makes sense that no one is guaranteed an upgrade, except Wyndham. If canceled reservations appear back in inventory in real time and someone else  picked it up , as the reason for never seeing it back in inventory.. How can you possibly get an upgrade..  Seems to be conflicting information..


----------



## Avislo (Nov 1, 2018)

Moral of the story it appears that, in the case of at least Bonnet Creek, a cancelled reservation may only go to the automatic upgrade system after it shows up for a available reservation without a automatic upgrade for a period of time.


----------



## bendadin (Nov 1, 2018)

Sandi Bo said:


> I had an interesting conversation today with WYN Owner Care.
> 
> I had a reservation for a 1 Bedroom Deluxe at Bonnet Creek and had opted in for an upgrade.
> 
> ...



I got that silly excuse when my Sedona wouldn't upgrade.

No joke! I have 17 reservations for myself from November 19-December 7 (not including the week of RCI that I already booked.) I cannot get anything to upgrade and I have any variety of unit sizes with upgrade requests at various locations (all 2 night reservations.)


----------



## regatta333 (Dec 30, 2018)

I have a reservation for a 1BD suite at Daytona for a week beginning Jan 12 with an upgrade requested.  There has been a 1BD deluxe unit available for several weeks, but no upgrade.  This morning, I called Wyndham and the VC said it would only upgrade into a unit with more bedrooms, even though the upgrade page clearly states "a larger unit", which is what I checked.  

Basically, she said that this is how the system is programmed and there is nothing she can do.


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 30, 2018)

regatta333 said:


> I have a reservation for a 1BD suite at Daytona for a week beginning Jan 12 with an upgrade requested.  There has been a 1BD deluxe unit available for several weeks, but no upgrade.  This morning, I called Wyndham and the VC said it would only upgrade into a unit with more bedrooms, even though the upgrade page clearly states "a larger unit", which is what I checked.
> 
> Basically, she said that this is how the system is programmed and there is nothing she can do.



Yes that is correct. Since the new website in May 2017 a one bedroom or one bedroom suite does not upgrade to a one bedroom deluxe. It used to, but no longer.  

On a reservation I was trying to make recently I was looking for an upgrade on a one bedroom unit and it skipped over the 2 bedroom lock off and went straight to the three bedroom deluxe. This time I didn't want a three bedroom deluxe because we wanted to have separate units for some privacy. I had to wait a few days before the three bedroom deluxes all disappeared to get the upgrade to the two bedroom lock off that I wanted.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 3, 2019)

chapjim said:


> I don't think the instant upgrade is working any better than the auto upgrade and I'm surprised that someone who hangs out here on the board as much as you do could think otherwise.
> 
> Both work some of the time; neither works as advertised or in any predictable, consistent manner.  There are dozens of examples here on the Wyndham forum of units being available that the system won't upgrade to, even if we acknowledge that an upgrade means more bedrooms, better view, or Deluxe to Presidential.



IME the instant upgrade works without any issues.  I'm VIPP and if I see that a larger unit than I need is available during my initial search while also having the smaller unit available (like a 1 bedroom and a 2 bedroom unit shows during the initial search), I have picked a smaller unit and without exception I have received an instant upgrade to the larger unit when booking within the 60 day window.  Never have I come across a situation where I'm not offered the instant upgrade when taking this approach.  

In so far as auto-upgrades go, I've never received an auto-upgrade for a longer term booking as yet.  I'd have to keep searching periodically to see if a larger unit frees up in order to test this theory I guess - but I don't have the time and/or interest to go down this path really.  Happy to see some other TUG members are making the effort though!


----------



## chapjim (Jan 3, 2019)

HitchHiker71 said:


> IME the instant upgrade works without any issues.  I'm VIPP and if I see that a larger unit than I need is available during my initial search while also having the smaller unit available (like a 1 bedroom and a 2 bedroom unit shows during the initial search), I have picked a smaller unit and without exception I have received an instant upgrade to the larger unit when booking within the 60 day window.  Never have I come across a situation where I'm not offered the instant upgrade when taking this approach.
> 
> <snip>



Instant upgrades work most of the time but frequently not the way you'd like.  You may get something but not always what you want.  Try getting an instant upgrade to a specific unit type at say, Ocean Boulevard (e.g., 2BR Deluxe Oceanfront Upper Level).  If you can get there, it will be after having tried upgrading from a half dozen different unit classes.  Is it size, view, or level that is the key?  Who knows?

Try upgrading a Studio LL at Panama City Beach to anything.  I have some 2BR Pres units and one 3BR Pres unit at PCB in Last Minute Rentals.  All of them were upgraded from Studio UL units.  None were upgraded from Studio LL units.  If I booked a Studio LL unit, it went straight to the reservation form, skipping the upgrade options altogether.  All the Studio UL units upgraded to PresRes units even though there might have been 1BR and/or 2BR units also available.  The reservation went straight from Studio UL to 2 or 3BR Pres.  Maybe it figured a PresRes owner wouldn't opt for a Deluxe unit if Presidential units were available but that's pretty sophisticated for Wyndham's reservation system

Try upgrading to a 2BR LO at Ocean Walk.  There should be SOMETHING that will upgrade to a 2BR LO at Ocean Walk.  If there is, I haven't found it.  1BR units can upgrade to 2BR Deluxe units.  2BR Deluxe units can upgrade to a 3BR Deluxe unit but not to either class of 2BR LO unit.

There are many, many oddities and anomalies in the upgrade logic.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 3, 2019)

chapjim said:


> Instant upgrades work most of the time but frequently not the way you'd like.  You may get something but not always what you want.  Try getting an instant upgrade to a specific unit type at say, Ocean Boulevard (e.g., 2BR Deluxe Oceanfront Upper Level).  If you can get there, it will be after having tried upgrading from a half dozen different unit classes.  Is it size, view, or level that is the key?  Who knows?
> 
> Try upgrading a Studio LL at Panama City Beach to anything.  I have some 2BR Pres units and one 3BR Pres unit at PCB in Last Minute Rentals.  All of them were upgraded from Studio UL units.  None were upgraded from Studio LL units.  If I booked a Studio LL unit, it went straight to the reservation form, skipping the upgrade options altogether.  All the Studio UL units upgraded to PresRes units even though there might have been 1BR and/or 2BR units also available.  The reservation went straight from Studio UL to 2 or 3BR Pres.  Maybe it figured a PresRes owner wouldn't opt for a Deluxe unit if Presidential units were available but that's pretty sophisticated for Wyndham's reservation system
> 
> ...



I just tried upgrading a PCB Studio LL tonight via instant upgrades.  I was offered an instant upgrade per the screenshot below:






I suspect we have different ownership profiles though.

That said, I share your general observation that the instant upgrades are not consistent across the entire system.  I suspect each resort location has its own rulesets for upgrade processing.  

I also really wish the automatic upgrade system would honor categories.  Meaning if I booked a Studio PR Ocean View unit, the automatic upgrade would only upgrade me within the same category - PR ocean view.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim (Jan 3, 2019)

Wow!  And, it offers an "upgrade" to a Studio Upper Level. 

What dates are your search?  I want to see what I get.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 3, 2019)

chapjim said:


> Wow!  And, it offers an "upgrade" to a Studio Upper Level.
> 
> What dates are your search?  I want to see what I get.



Location: PCB
Date range:  Jan 19-26 (Sat to Sat)
Type:  Studio LL

I also just tried the same criteria except Studio UL, screenshot below for instant upgrade option:







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim (Jan 4, 2019)

I checked January 19-26 at PCB.  Five units available -- 1BR Deluxe UL, 1BR Deluxe LL, 1BR UL, Studio UL, and Studio LL.  So, unless availability changed overnight, it seems we're looking at different inventories -- CWP v. CWA.

(Come to think of it, availability could have changed overnight.  January 4 was the last day for penalty-free cancellations.)

If I book the Studio LL, it goes straight to Traveler Information.  No upgrade is offered.  Studio UL will upgrade to a 1BR Deluxe LL and there's a radio button for upgrading to a Presidential unit if one becomes available.  I didn't bother trying the others.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jan 4, 2019)

I just tried the exact same dates, as well.  Lots of availability.  On the LL Studio selection, I was offered the exact same options as Hitchhiker71.  On the UL Studio, I was offered a LL 1BR Deluxe.  The LL Studio is either offering a better view or a larger unit, seems reasonable.  The UL Studio gives you a larger unit, but, worse view.....odd.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 4, 2019)

Cyrus24 said:


> I just tried the exact same dates, as well.  Lots of availability.  On the LL Studio selection, I was offered the exact same options as Hitchhiker71.  On the UL Studio, I was offered a LL 1BR Deluxe.  The LL Studio is either offering a better view or a larger unit, seems reasonable.  The UL Studio gives you a larger unit, but, worse view.....odd.



This is exactly what I mean by the system not honoring category upgrades properly.  If you have an ocean view unit, and you select an instant upgrade (or an automatic upgrade), you can lose your ocean view in return for a larger unit with no view.  Not cool.  In this case, I simply forgo the automatic upgrade (like I did with our reservation for late May at St Thomas - because we have a PR Studio Ocean View unit currently reserved - and I don't want to lose the PR ocean view category - and I was told directly by the VIP hotline that it's entirely possible we would lose it if we selected the automatic upgrade option. :-(


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 4, 2019)

chapjim said:


> I checked January 19-26 at PCB.  Five units available -- 1BR Deluxe UL, 1BR Deluxe LL, 1BR UL, Studio UL, and Studio LL.  So, unless availability changed overnight, it seems we're looking at different inventories -- CWP v. CWA.
> 
> (Come to think of it, availability could have changed overnight.  January 4 was the last day for penalty-free cancellations.)
> 
> If I book the Studio LL, it goes straight to Traveler Information.  No upgrade is offered.  Studio UL will upgrade to a 1BR Deluxe LL and there's a radio button for upgrading to a Presidential unit if one becomes available.  I didn't bother trying the others.




Here’s the availability I see for the same date range today:












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim (Jan 4, 2019)

You know what I think?  We'll never figure it out.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 4, 2019)

chapjim said:


> You know what I think?  We'll never figure it out.



Agreed - there are too many variables in play given it's a complex system.  Interesting to me that CWP seems to have less availability for you than CWA (I'm a CWA owner).  I'm generally to understand that CWP is supposed to be the better of the two especially for your "home" resort.


----------



## Braindead (Jan 4, 2019)

chapjim said:


> You know what I think?  We'll never figure it out.





HitchHiker71 said:


> Agreed - there are too many variables in play given it's a complex system.  Interesting to me that CWP seems to have less availability for you than CWA (I'm a CWA owner).  I'm generally to understand that CWP is supposed to be the better of the two especially for your "home" resort.


So do both of you no longer believe points are points at 10 months let alone in 15 days???


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 4, 2019)

Braindead said:


> So do both of you no longer believe points are points at 10 months let alone in 15 days???



Points are points yes - we saw the same availability for booking - however our instant upgrade choices were indeed different.  Points are points doesn't appear to be the case for the instant and automatic upgrade processes.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jan 4, 2019)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Interesting to me that CWP seems to have less availability for you than CWA (I'm a CWA owner).


Not so fast, I'm CWP, VIP-G.  My LL Studio results were identical to yours and my UL Studio still delivered an upgrade, albeit a different upgrade.


----------



## north (Jan 4, 2019)

I have CWP only, and I get the upgrade options on the Studio LL.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## chapjim (Jan 4, 2019)

Braindead said:


> So do both of you no longer believe points are points at 10 months let alone in 15 days???



I don't think that has ever been the issue in this thread. The only possible points issue in this upgrade discussion has been CWA v. CWP.


----------



## Braindead (Jan 4, 2019)

chapjim said:


> I don't think that has ever been the issue in this thread. The only possible points issue in this upgrade discussion has been CWA v. CWP.


If points are points they should upgrade the same way. At 10 months there isn’t suppose to be inventory locked to CWA or CWP.  Why would a CWA Platinum upgrade be different than a CWP Platinum?

Suppose to be one pool of inventory at 10 months available to all so why wouldn’t upgrades be available to all ?


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jan 4, 2019)

Braindead said:


> Suppose to be one pool of inventory at 10 months available to all so why wouldn’t upgrades be available to all ?


3 of the 4 testers received upgrade options.  One tester was CWA and the other 2 were CWP.  Points appear to be points.  The one tester who was not offered an upgrade may need to check with Wyndham as to why no upgrade was offered.  It's not a CWA/CWP issue.


----------



## Wolf&Sprite (Jan 9, 2019)

chapjim said:


> I don't think that has ever been the issue in this thread. The only possible points issue in this upgrade discussion has been CWA v. CWP.



I am also a PR owner and I have the same issues that you have.  At PCB I can upgrade a Studio UL but the LL goes straight to the check-in name.  I have seen a similar issue at other resorts also, all PR resorts.  At Emerald Grande I can sometimes upgrade a 1BR and sometimes I can't.  It's been a while since I tested that because 1BR availability during the upgrade window is scarce.  At the Great Smokies Lodge I can upgrade a pool view room but not a regular deluxe.  If a PR room is available that is the only option I am offered.

I don't have an issue at Bonnet Creek and I suspect that is because the room structure is simpler.  There are no UL/LL rooms or pool view options.  I should test some other PR resorts but I suspect that they have just screwed up the upgrade options for PR owners.  It's been this was for several months now.


----------



## 55plus (Jan 9, 2019)

Yes! Made a reservation several weeks ago at Wyndham Sundaes Cottages for a family friend. Booked a two bedroom presidential; no upgrades available at that time, but requested an upgrade. A few days before check-in I was notified of the upgrade to a 3 Bedroom Presidential. The same goes for about half of the weekend reservations I made at Wyndham Glacier Canyon over the several months. Upgrades showed up several days prior to check-in.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 9, 2019)

Braindead said:


> If points are points they should upgrade the same way. At 10 months there isn’t suppose to be inventory locked to CWA or CWP.  Why would a CWA Platinum upgrade be different than a CWP Platinum?
> 
> Suppose to be one pool of inventory at 10 months available to all so why wouldn’t upgrades be available to all ?



Another Wyndham mystery, I guess.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 9, 2019)

Wolf&Sprite said:


> I am also a PR owner and I have the same issues that you have.  At PCB I can upgrade a Studio UL but the LL goes straight to the check-in name.  I have seen a similar issue at other resorts also, all PR resorts.  At Emerald Grande I can sometimes upgrade a 1BR and sometimes I can't.  It's been a while since I tested that because 1BR availability during the upgrade window is scarce.  At the Great Smokies Lodge I can upgrade a pool view room but not a regular deluxe.  If a PR room is available that is the only option I am offered.
> 
> I don't have an issue at Bonnet Creek and I suspect that is because the room structure is simpler.  There are no UL/LL rooms or pool view options.  I should test some other PR resorts but I suspect that they have just screwed up the upgrade options for PR owners.  It's been this was for several months now.



I'm CWA VIPP - not PR.  ChapJim, I know you are CWP VIPP, are you PR as well?  If so, perhaps there's something different for PR owners.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 9, 2019)

Braindead said:


> If points are points they should upgrade the same way. At 10 months there isn’t suppose to be inventory locked to CWA or CWP.  Why would a CWA Platinum upgrade be different than a CWP Platinum?
> 
> Suppose to be one pool of inventory at 10 months available to all so why wouldn’t upgrades be available to all ?



I agree, if points are points, then upgrades should be upgrades, subject to the VIP differences of course.  That said, we're seeing different upgrade choices/results, hence trying to figure out the delta.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 9, 2019)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I'm CWA VIPP - not PR.  ChapJim, I know you are CWP VIPP, are you PR as well?  If so, perhaps there's something different for PR owners.



Yes, PresRes at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 9, 2019)

chapjim said:


> Yes, PresRes at Bonnet Creek.



There you go, that’s the difference then.  Something to do with your PR designation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Jan 10, 2019)

HitchHiker71 said:


> There you go, that’s the difference then.  Something to do with your PR designation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PR inventory and regular inventory are two different inventories. I don’t think a one bedroom presidential can be upgraded to a two bedroom presidential reserve, unless it’s part of the 25% that is made available to us commoners.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 10, 2019)

Are you saying the reason I can't upgrade a Studio LL when others can is because I'm a PR owner?




HitchHiker71 said:


> There you go, that’s the difference then.  Something to do with your PR designation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 10, 2019)

chapjim said:


> Are you saying the reason I can't upgrade a Studio LL when others can is because I'm a PR owner?



I’m saying you are a PR owner and  according to Wolf&sprite’s previous post, who is also a PR owner, the differences we are seeing here are attributable to PR owners.  Why?  I have no idea - perhaps you can contract Wyndham support to try and find out why.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

